
Show HN: CrashBreak – Reproduce exceptions as failing tests in Ruby - mjaneczek
http://www.crashbreak.com/
======
benarent
@mjaneczek, this is a cool project and a nice take on yet another error
tracking service. We built this feature into Airbrake back in 2012,
[https://airbrake.io/blog/extension/airbrake-chrome-
extension](https://airbrake.io/blog/extension/airbrake-chrome-extension) but
we didn't get enough feedback to get it back into local development. Projects
such as
[https://github.com/charliesome/better_errors](https://github.com/charliesome/better_errors)
have been a great addition to the Rails error workflow.

It's a tough business to get into, but I would suggest talking to the large
players and having a standard for exception replays. I wish you the best of
luck, feel free to reach out and keep up the great work.

~~~
mjaneczek
I came up with this idea almost one year ago and it is really awesome to hear
some positive feedback (especially from the person who is working on the
similar problems) after a hard work. Thanks!

------
gbaygon
The page is very uninformative, I had to take clues from all around the site
to realize this is ruby only. Also is not clear how it works, should I send a
dump of the crash to a external server?

As a side note, it would be very useful to have a tool like this to debug iOS
apps (and maybe integrated with crashlytics, I don't know if it's possible).

~~~
mjaneczek
True, I changed the post title. The idea is not connected to specific platform
but for now it is only for ruby programmers, sorry! ;)

------
mjaneczek
Here is a blog post about the idea: [https://medium.com/@mjaneczek/how-to-
reproduce-production-ex...](https://medium.com/@mjaneczek/how-to-reproduce-
production-exceptions-locally-via-request-spec-and-not-go-crazy-e93924f0693d)

------
stretchwithme
According to the terms and conditions, this service is free if you are a
hacker, but $39 a month if you are a company.

So how can my company experiment with this to see if it has any value without
paying?

~~~
mjaneczek
Hacker plan is for free even if you are a company! Feel free to test and
contact me with any problems! ;)

~~~
stretchwithme
And what is the language in the terms and conditions that makes that clear?

~~~
mjaneczek
6.3 Using the “Hackers” subscription plan is free.

For now it's a beta and you can definitely test it for free (even with more
than 3 users - just contact me). Paid plan is more for users who already love
the idea and want to say "thanks!". ;)

